# metal in oil



## Kmac (Jan 12, 2005)

could someone help me? My 5 hp B&S just started smoking light blue and white smoke. So I took it apart and found the oil has metal shavings in it. where are the meatal shavings coming from. The cylinder doesn't seem to be scored and the rings and piston are in perfect shape.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

rod?
valve tappets?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

bearings or the gears are grinding, # of things, best bet is to either junk it or get it repaired because it is an engine failure and it will mess up and end up hurting someone or you. how sure are you sure the rings are good.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

see if a magnet will not stick to the shavings i would say it is alum.. off the pan just my 2 cents


----------



## steider (Aug 1, 2005)

I say a bearing that holds the crankshaft went out. I saw a bearing went out on a 2 cycle demo saw and it sucked shavings up into the compression chamber. ruined the piston, cylinder, rings. Bearing failure is normally caused by getting to hot.


----------

